# Another Fish (Jack) ID Question



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

I know this should be an easy ID but yesterday we caught 2 of these and they were notably much lighter in color, actually both had a definite "blue" hue to them. We caught another 8-10 that were definitely AJ's and darker in color than these. Both were smaller, probably 22'ish inches long.


----------



## fairdinkum (Oct 1, 2007)

Juvenile Greater AJ ??


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

Bar Jack/Almaco Jack or Juvenile Great AJ.


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

They circle the pylons at the end of the pier too.

Luckily they combined the lesser amberjack and bar jack regulation because before this it was pretty hard to distinguish the too.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Juvy Greater AJ.
Here's a couple pics from Karon on another thread.


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

I wish I could have compared the 2 side by side. We caught plenty of AJ's this size that were darker and easily ID'd. This and the other were a blue color. Enough so the other folks on the boat thought they were blue fish. They were also shaped more torpedo like than the AJ's.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

SteveFL said:


> I know this should be an easy ID but yesterday we caught 2 of these and they were notably much lighter in color, actually both had a definite "blue" hue to them. We caught another 8-10 that were definitely AJ's and darker in color than these. Both were smaller, probably 22'ish inches long.


I'm voting that it's a juvenile greater AJ. Last time out I caught a few in the 18-20 inch range that had no color, just silver, but in all other respects looked exactly like a greater AJ.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

lastcast said:


> Juvy Greater AJ.
> Here's a couple pics from Karon on another thread.


Very good pics of lesser and greater. The eye on the lesser really distinguishes it.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Look at this chart and check out the banded rudderfish...


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

looks like a rudderfish


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

lobsterman said:


> Look at this chart and check out the banded rudderfish...


I'm betting banded rudderfish if for no other reason than shape. They were absolutely not the same as the other short AJ's we caught both immediately before and after.


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

if i was a betting man it would be a greater and a lesser

straycat


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

SteveFL said:


> I'm betting banded rudderfish if for no other reason than shape. They were absolutely not the same as the other short AJ's we caught both immediately before and after.


 
Plus the banded rudderfish have blueish backs.


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

lobsterman said:


> Plus the banded rudderfish have blueish backs.


Yup:

http://www.identicards.com/allaboutsaltwaterfish/species.asp?fish=Banded rudderfish

...The fish that are less than 11 inches long have dark band from eye to first dorsal fin and six prominent bars on body. As the fish grows past 11 inches they lose their bands and turn to a *bluish*, greenish, or brown color; soft dorsal base about twice the length of the anal fin; tail-lobe white tipped....


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

i thought all pictures were from the catch, i was thinking everyone was crazy. but i see the light now

straycat


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

This may help


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Looking at the eye in relation to the mouth, I'll say juvenile greater AJ.


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

Here's another picture combined with the 1st. On second thought, this looks like the other blue colored fish. There were 2 like this; the rest were Greater AJ's no doubt. The 1st pic was just as light blue colored. I guess it looks darker due to laying on the deck.


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

A little follow up. I talked with a DNR guy a few days ago to asked what he checks for when determining a jack species. He wasn't aware of the lip/jaw differences, color or eye reference. He looks at the measurement of the anal fin vs dorsal fin (where each attaches) and the gill rakers. And fin difference on Almaco's. So IMHO, Kim's ID chart provides the best chance of getting it right. Thanks Kim, I'll print and laminate that one.


----------

